# Mike James or Rafer Alston



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

im pretty sure next season rafer alston will probably be our starting point guard but if mike james comes to houston...
will you want to see him as our starting point guard..
james or alston


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

Now that I think about it, it would be kinda hard to choose between the two. At first i thought Alston was a sure start but now im having second thoughts. 

Alston can shoot and drive like james. Statistically anyone in their right mind would take a 20 and 6 guy over a 12 and 7 guy. Ok so we all know Mike james has improved at his scoring and his passing but put Mike James on the bench and youve got a guy that can put up 15 ppg and around 3 apg. Put alston on the bench and you get a 7 and 5 guy. So i think i'd take that 12 and 7 along with 15 and 3 rather thean the 20 and 6 and the 7 and 5. Mike james i believe has evolved to be an efficient player who can play both in and out of the starting lineup while Rafer Alston is more suited to start and set up the offense from the top of the arc(i have never seen mike james set up a play from the top of the arc). Besides our bench needs some scoring in it and I know for a fact that alston cant score double digits off the bench while Mike James has been doing it for almost his whole career.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Mike James or Rafer. Ill start both.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Start Rafer at point and James at SG


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

crazyfan said:


> Mike James or Rafer. Ill start both.


With the Roc's doing nothing in trades or FA, I don't see us getting the size/legnth/speed/youth guy at the two position. I agree you may as well start both? Mike SG Rafer PG that way they both get to do what they do best.

How about R Frahm as our 2? or bench 2 guy what do you think. He only played like 3 games then hurt his leg, he had some skills that would be complementary next to Tracy. And he actually WENT TO HOOP? NOBODY ON THIS TEAM DOES THAT? LOL :biggrin:


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

Alston


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Both of them have played as starters and off the bench, so I don't think it will affect them too much. But as we are, Alston should start at PG and James at SG.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

cornholio said:


> Both of them have played as starters and off the bench, so I don't think it will affect them too much. But as we are, Alston should start at PG and James at SG.


while mike james has been away this year, his ego has gotten even bigger. 

if you had read some of the stuff he's said in the last few months, you would not even consider putting him on the bench. 

mike james is a great talent, a lights out shooter, a hard worker and extremely well conditioned. 

but make no mistake, you now have the craziest point guard tandem in the nba.


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

crazyfan said:


> Mike James or Rafer. Ill start both.


So do all of you guys wanna start small
so our lineup is
Alston
James
Tmac
howard or Battier - if he comes
yao ming

i would like to see this lineup and see how it works for a few weeks...
but the problem is we have no scoring off the bench...


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Head, Howard/Battier, Lampe, Hayes, Bowen, Novak are our bench so far.
Novak can shoot, Head can do something. Hayes will all the rebound.
Our bench is not that bad though.
We need energy on the team, V-Sapin would be a nice addition.
But aren't we a little weak at the PF spot?


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

JMES HOME said:


> So do all of you guys wanna start small
> so our lineup is
> Alston
> James
> ...


haha wanting to start small is hard with a 7'6 at center and a 6'8 at sf with yao it would be hard to play small ball espacilly when these guys aren't really that quick


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

For a 6'8 guy, Tmac is quite fast. He could easily play within a small, quick line-up. At the moment our team is very very bare. At most we have a 7 or 8 man rotation, which in the playoffs is ok, but not during the regular season. Especially when we are trying to preserve the health of Yao and Tmac.
Should all proposed trades, etc go through our line-up is as follows:
PG: Alston - James - Sura
SG: James - Head
SF: Mcgrady - Battier - Novak - Bowen
PF: Howard - Battier - Hayes - Novak
C: Yao - Deke

I am assuming Rockets will promise MJ a starting spot if we do sign him, otherwise it would be more sensible for him to go play in a rotation at a contender like the Mavs. The only people I see coming of the bench for big minutes are Battier, Head & Hayes. That is a weak line-up if you ask me. We need to do something in FA, get some depth at center and SG.


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

lingi1206 said:


> haha wanting to start small is hard with a 7'6 at center and a 6'8 at sf with yao it would be hard to play small ball espacilly when these guys aren't really that quick


yeah true... i wouldn't mind seeing this lineup... but i have to question battier starting at pf...
how do you guys think he could play against players such as dirk duncan garnett ect.


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

As the roster currently stands, I would start Rafer and utilise his ballhandling alongside Tracy in the backcourt. James' scoring and defence would help to fill out what is a weak bench. Besides, the most important thing is not who starts the game, but who finishes.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

James really is a SHOOTING guard, and Rafer can make plays, and that is a point guard definition. But Mike is just a tad short for his position.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

Yup our bench really sucks right now. Actually i dont think our '05 bench was that bad

if i remember right

Sura/James
Wesley/James
McGrady/Bowen
Howard/Bowen
Yao/Deke

lol thats what i can remember, we werent very deep


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

darkballa said:


> Yup our bench really sucks right now. Actually i dont think our '05 bench was that bad
> 
> if i remember right
> 
> ...




You forgetting Jon Barry and Clarence Weatherspoon?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

darkballa said:


> Yup our bench really sucks right now. Actually i dont think our '05 bench was that bad
> 
> if i remember right
> 
> ...


and padgett and barry


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Pasha The Great said:


> Start Rafer at point and James at SG


Ya see theres a reason why we got Shane Battier


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Gimme Rafer Alston, Mike James just likes to beat his defender, not his opponents.


----------



## j-rocket (Feb 22, 2006)

james is a scorer to complement yao and tracy in the shooting department...
finally some one to take the pressure off yao and tracy.. a shooter.... :clap:


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

opps sorry about forgetting barry, weatherspoon and padgett.


----------

